# i love these chis, lots of pics :)



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*i love these chi's, lots of pics *

here's a bunch of pics in no particular order :wave: 

i woke them up as soon as i sat on the bed to take their picture. i wish i would have gotten the pic of them sleeping it was so cute!
aw ma you woke us up!









my little greeters as soon as i come upstairs 
hey mama! 










i'm tired i'm going to bed!









hey sis where ya going!?









<insert wolf howl> aroooo... why are you going under the covers?!! (the lump in the covers is chiwi lol)









look at how his puppy coat is gone lol he almost looks like a short hair chi!









here's a few pics of chiwi with the remote, youcan see how little she is at 11 months old, my tiny peanut butt. the remote is the regular comcast cable remote. (had to throw these in since i'm so obsessed with "teacup chi's" as i was accused of being  yep chiwi is my teacup and does that make 4 pound 4 month old jumba my tea pot? hehe.

























look at these ears! i love em!









did i overload you or what lol!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

gorgous pics


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, Chiwi is really tiny! I knew she was small, but the picture with the remote puts it into perspective. I love Jumbas markings. Great pictures!


----------



## chichime (Jan 30, 2005)

What cute pics. I love their coloring. Nice :wave:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I love the teapot comment  

I bought one of the greenie (plastic) bones like you have in the howling pix, and Tico want's nothing to do with it! He probably thinks I'm trying to trick him with it :shock:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

They are so beautiful. Great pictures!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

overload :?: WHERE IS THE REST ?????? chiwi and jumba look stunning :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I love those two. So adorable!!!! I love the howling pic. Angel has been howling all morning... just being ultra playful. LOL


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

I looove Jumba's coloring, I haven't seen colors like that on a long-coat, it's lovely! And Chiwi is a cutie-pie too.


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

They were lovely to look at :lol:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love seeing pictures of your two. Chiwi is such a pretty girl, Cooper is so in love!!! :love4: !!! And she is so small! I can't believe it!! And I've never seen a dog Jumba's color before. He seriously looks like a wolf. He's got the most innocent eyes I've ever seen!!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow great pics loved them all!!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh so sleepy like me this morning  They're just beautiful.


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

They're so cute! In that first wake up picture, Chiwi looks like she is MAD at you! :lol: And of course Jumba is looking as cute as ever!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

great pics mandy they are bnoth so sweet and I cant belive how tiny the countess is


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Chiwi is a teeny little girl and she's got such a pretty face. Jumba is so individual looking and he looks full of character. I just absolutely love him!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!! They are both so stunning!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks so much everyone! i sooo wish you all could meet these 2. all chiwi wants to do is make out with people and jumba in person is such a goofball!!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What overload? I thought that was just the appetizer... where the heck is the main course? :? 

How stinkin' adorable! :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww I love your 2 it's just a shame you live sooo far away  Stitchy would love to play with his wolf bro Jumba and Chiwi has always been one of my favorites and you know she reminds me of Nemo


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> all chiwi wants to do is make out with people


OMG! Mine is the same! lol


And I do agree that Jumba looks like a wolf!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Great pic's...I love the first one..the countess looks so sleepy....my goodness..she sure is tiny when you see her beside the remote ! Your little  " teapot " is gorgeous...his coloring is so striking. You could never overload us with those two cuties !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

thanks so mcuh for your nice comments everyone!!! i just noticed how you can really see jumba's eye color in that last picture. the outer ring is a blue grey then there is a ring of royal blue then the black pupil. his eyes are so amazing, i loooove when he looks at me! chiwi's eyes come out reddish brown and sometimes black and sometimes mocha colored, it depends on the lighting in the room i guess. 

each of them has such a different look to them. i'm so thankful they are in my life. they are really helping me get through my tough tme getting better.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

they soooooooooooooooo are like the cutest duo!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

They are both so darn cute. I must admit I LOVE Jumba's coloring!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Angel5218 said:


> They are both so darn cute. I must admit I LOVE Jumba's coloring!!!!!!!!


thanks! i have yet to find a long hair with his coloring! i have to take a right and left side pic of him lol his brindling is uneven, it's so cool more fawn on one side and more blue on the other.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

wow jumba is growing fast! he's so handsome<3
and chiwi...pretty as ever<3


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

They are such gorgeous, strking little chis!!! :wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

such wonderful , precious babies ....


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow! I don't think I've seen Jumba's markings so clearly before. They are so pretty. I just love those two!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Those are great Mandy!! More More More!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Fab...thanx for sharing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Wonderful pics Mandy!  Your two were just made for each other! It's just so sweet seeing how great they are together! :wave:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Chiwi and Jumba are gorgeous as always! I love the one of Jumba howling...   They are both dreamy! :love4:


----------

